# Ole and sven's fishing trip



## Jillaroo (Jan 11, 2014)

*Ole and Sven were fishing in the Minnesota opener when Sven pulled out a cigar. Finding he had no matches, he asked Ole for a light. 
'Ya, shure, I tink I haff a lighter,' he replied, and then, reaching into his tackle box, he pulled out a Bic lighter 10 inches long. 
'Yiminy Cricket!' exclaimed Sven, taking the huge Bic lighter in his hands. 'Vere dit yew git dat monster??' 
'Vell,' replied Ole, I got it from my Genie.' 
'You haff a Genie?' Sven asked. 
'Ya, shure It's right here in my tackle box,' says Ole. 
'Could I see him?' 
Ole opens his tackle box and sure enough, out pops the Genie. 
Addressing the genie, Sven says, 'Hey dere! I'm a good friend of your master. Vill you grant me vun vish?' 
'Yes, I will,' says the Genie. 
So Sven asks the Genie for a million bucks. 
The Genie disappears back into the tackle box leaving Sven sitting there waiting for his million bucks. 
Shortly, the sky darkens and is filled with the sound of a million ducks... Flying directly overhead. 
Over the roar of the million ducks, Sven yells at Ole, 'Yumpin' Yimminy, I asked for a million bucks, not a million ducks!' 
Ole answers, 'Ya, I forgot to tell yew dat da Genie is hart of hearing. Do yew really tink I asked for a 10-inch Bic?" *


----------



## Casper (Jan 12, 2014)

:hee:


----------

